# Up to life sentence for lithuanian punkrocker



## Komjaunimas (Sep 15, 2009)

I was going to school with this guy for few years ...

Banko Anglijoje padeg?jui lietuviui gresia ilgi metai kal?jimo | DELFI <--- This article is in lithuanian nad for some reason google translate refuses to translate the page. So i just translated the text using the same translator, it has some untranslated words but you can still understand everything, i know im one lazy bastard.

On april 1, Lithuanian Mindaugas Lenartavicius participated in organised protests in London, against G20 leaders meeting. Mindaugas tried to set on fire non-combustible bank window shutters. On 21 September he will face a trial for "arson with intent to cause risk for himself and surrounding people"

The editor of magazine "drafts" was able to talk with a fellow of acused Mindaugas, and thrue him to get a hold what is going on while Mindaugas is being held in the largest prison in europe for the last half year.

On April 1-2 2009 in London, protests were held against G20 meeting leaders. We protesters started rioting and there were clashes with police. Lithuanian media reported that 111 people were arrested on April 1, And 200 people overall thrue all the protests. Maybe you could specify how many protesters were arrested in London during those two days and later released? Are there many of those who detained so far? 



Algis Brazas: Not very important, as hundreds have been arrested, almost all of them were soon released. It is clear that from all the people who got arrested only 4 of em faced the charges. Three of em were at the building at the time, when police got into the building thrue the back door and started attacking protesters with rubber clubs, those 3 got arrested emediatly, Mindaugas was only arrested in the evening, because surveillance team recognized him from his clothing. Those 3 were released the next morning with fines upto 40000 pounds for dealing damage to the bank building.

The media in particular, highlighted the arrest of 4 protesters: 21 year Lithuanian Mindaugas Lenartavičiaus, two 18-year olds - Ben Shiellso and Daniel Champion - and 17-year-old girl. Media states that, M. Lenartavičius is accused for having broken the windows of the Royal Bank of Scotland, helped the demonstrators to get inside of the bank and for trying to ignite the window shutters with his lighter thus endangering himself and other protestors. What are the actual charges for Mindaugas?

Mindaugas charged with arson with intent to cause risk to the surrounding life ( "Reckless arson"). He is already half a year waiting for the punishment because he was trying to ignite the non-combustible shutters in a concrete bank building. "Yes, he caused a fire and killed the protesters and the bank's employees." <-- Sarcasms, the shutters were non-flamable..

That day was celebrated in London as a 'Financial Fools Day ". Unfortunately only few understood the irony of four apocalypse horsemen theme (red horse - march against the war, a green horse - before climate change, the golden horse - against financial crimes, black horse - against the boarders ) And the crowed who shouted the slogan ( "Build a bonfire, Put The bank on the top!"). 

2009 3 April Westminster Judge Nicholas Evans stated that Mr Lenartavičiaus court will take place after 2 months - 2009 on 4 June. On that day, Mindaugas was taken to the royal court. Where he spent those two months? Did he spend that time to prepare his defense and did he find a good lawyer? Do his friends help him? 

Mindaugas spent those two months in the largest prison in Wandsworth. Assistance from friends, of course, there was a lot of enthusiasm, and intends to hold a concert to raise funds for deposit, but in the end only i managed to bring 3000 pounds in cash for his bail, and find him a place of residence, where he could be registered, in case he would get released on bail (although the judge rejected the request anyway). It is true that one friend in Barcelona held a get-together, during which he managed to collect 50 euros. The anarchist organizations were no help at all.
The court gave him a state lawyer who has 20 years of experience, we'll see how good he is on a day of a trial.

June 4 th court decided to postpone the trial for several months. The next hearing would take place in September. Why the case was postponed? When the hearing will take place exactly? 

The judge said that its not only the matter of Mindaugas and the bank releations, but he sees much more deeper criminal offenses and the fire brigade did not have time to present their expertise. Mindaugas will have to face the court on September 21, Southwark Court. The building stands on the southern bank of the river, between London Bridge and Tower Bridge. Nearest metro station - London Bridge. 

It is reported that Mindaugas is a squatter who lived in North Circular Road Palmers Green area in north London. What he had in London, why he came to England?

He was already in England once - had some sort of work in a village. This time he came straight to us - to the squat in north London. Like most squatters, he dumpster dived. Rarely had to pound in his pocket. had friends in London and Barcelona. Visited punkrock concerts, brewed his own home beer. He never had any criminal offenses and never were convicted. No matter how cruel (funny, or not) - the day after the protests, he wanted to go to Lithuania and has already had an airplane ticket. 

On April 25 magazine issue, one lithuanian person Patriotically-humored anticapitalistic protests and called them "dirty work" and can not understand how "honest Lithuanian" can participate in such actions. What do you think of this? 

Different thinking from a Lithuanian, and even in the Baltimore community, should not be expected. Lithuanians are fucked up people. Oppressed, full of despair, deplorable human people. Entire generation spent their lives trying to go with the stream (even when it is obvious that the current stream leads to the sewer). Conformist, subservience, church and its officials, political system, public elites, (regardless of whatever it is) - is the real Lithuanian pride. Of course, in Lithuania ever-increasing speed in the spread of Western culture propaganda, Lithuanian humbly try to favor the European Union. Ironically, however, such cheap asslicking and delirium in Western culture only confirms the stereotype of "honest" people.

What punishment can Mindaugas face? What do the lawyers think?

Mindaugas already confesed that he tried to start a fire. He can now only argue in the court by what means he did that. The Bank can not pass any more charges, because he has already been in the prison far too more for any crime releating fire. But if the judge actually decides that Mindaugas tried to pose a risk to human life, he can be facing a sentence to prison from few years up to life.

I see that from all 200 arrested, only 4 faced charges. 3 of em were british so they were freed. And mindaugas is a perfect scapegoat for everything.

well thats just about it...


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 15, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> OH GOD, bad situation, but I have to bitch, too much broken English, try a different translator. OR maybe we need to see if we have a Lithuanian on StP, lol... Sorry, that was just too much Info for this early (6:56 am) , lol, Thanks for posting, sucks for him/her/ them...lost in translation......



Ill try to re-translate it correctly


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 15, 2009)

Fixed the translation, it shouldnt be so broken now. I dint translate the unnecesary things...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 15, 2009)

damn yo, that does suck man. That's a bunch of b/s though, hope everything works out fer him.


----------



## Loaf (Sep 15, 2009)

London was crazy, I know two of the kids mentioned in the article. It was stupid they were just throwing charges and arrests at anyone they could manage to get their hands on.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 15, 2009)

On monday, 21st October 2009, 12:00 in Vilnius, Lithuania(i dont know if its PM or AM, in europe we dont have such things, its just 12:00) there will be a demonstration to support Mindaugas near the UK ambbasy, and there will be held a petition to help him ... I hope this will help him.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Sep 21, 2009)

<--- video from the solidarity demonstration. Eh, no one who claimed that will be there showed up. It was a total fail, if anybody is interested im the middle one holding the transparent banner...


----------

